# Commercial Skip Feature not just for Bolts?



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well son of a gun! I had the distinct impression that the new Commercial Skip feature was only for Bolts. It's NOT. Woo-hoo. Just tried it on my older Roamio and it works perfectly. You just press "D" during a commercial et Voila! Not sure why I thought we were going to have to buy a new TiVo to get this, but I'm not disappointed. TiVo lost a sale, but.... Oh well. This rocks! Have you tried it yet? :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You should check out the Roamio forum.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

That was what was on the 20.5.6 update.


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

bareyb said:


> Woo-hoo.


Agreed!

I second your Woo-Hoo, sir, and raise you a Yee-Haw!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

SkipMode functionality was added in the 20.5.6 release and is being trialed in the SF and Chicago metro areas, only.

Wider rollout, and whether the lucky few in the SF & Chicago areas get to keep it, is still a mystery.


----------



## Steevow (Nov 18, 2015)

My Premier just took the 30.5.6 update, but the D button doesn't ff the commercials. Sigh. 
I have to say I don't care for the my shows display, where's the percent full? Gone.

The live tv display in the upper corner of my shows. Gone. 
The ability to pause and look in my shows and the push zoom to go back to the show I was watching, gone.
Oh, I just figured out the thing had been set by the tivo company to sd menus. 
I put it back on hd menus. 

I wish the commercial skip worked.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Steevow said:


> My Premier just took the 30.5.6 update, but the D button doesn't ff the commercials. Sigh. .


Keep in mind it doesn't work on all shows (mainly major network prime time only) and it takes some time after the show airs for it to show up.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Steevow said:


> Oh, I just figured out the thing had been set by the tivo company to sd menus.
> I put it back on hd menus.
> 
> I wish the commercial skip worked.


Sounds like you have a Premiere. Skip mode isn't supposed to be coming to the Premiere and currently is only deployed in a few test areas for the Roamio.

Scott


----------



## cwb3106 (Jan 18, 2010)

Steevow said:


> My Premier just took the 30.5.6 update, but the D button doesn't ff the commercials. Sigh.
> I have to say I don't care for the my shows display, where's the percent full? Gone.


After the update, my Premier booted up with the SD menus. They don't show the percent full. That may have happened to you. You can switch to the HD menus in Settings -> Display.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I've noticed some shows had SKIP mode available before the Now Playing list showed the icon.. That is, when I started the episode, then it showed the little banner.

Overall, VERY cool feature. It obviously skips WAY better than I can.. (so don't take the following as a complaint), though once in a while it seems like the jumping in point could be a little bit closer. (Aren't there uncompressed frames many times a second?)

Also, strangely, some "very old" shows ARE showing SKIP available, I think back to July for some Jeopardy episodes IIRC... I may be misremembering. I know for sure I saw some shows back from Sept with it available... and even more strangely, not every single episode has it, even for Jeopardy.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mattack said:


> I've noticed some shows had SKIP mode available before the Now Playing list showed the icon.. That is, when I started the episode, then it showed the little banner.
> 
> Overall, VERY cool feature. It obviously skips WAY better than I can.. (so don't take the following as a complaint), though once in a while it seems like the jumping in point could be a little bit closer. (Aren't there uncompressed frames many times a second?)
> 
> Also, strangely, some "very old" shows ARE showing SKIP available, I think back to July for some Jeopardy episodes IIRC... I may be misremembering. I know for sure I saw some shows back from Sept with it available... and even more strangely, not every single episode has it, even for Jeopardy.


Yes SkipMode is very cool.

As too far back episodes might get SkipMode - one can guess any show that has had it since TiVo started SkipMode could possibly get it - how far back that goes is unknown - the Bolt has been around since early September but who knows how long TiVo was testing the Bolt and SkipMode before release.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The only shows I have showing Skip is The Simpsons and Amazing Race. Even shows pre-20.5.6 are showing Skip.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I used the Segment Skip feature last night in the Barbara Walters Special "10 most interesting people of 2015". I skipped right over everyone (except the Ballerina) and went straight to Ronda Rousey. It worked perfectly. 

Also, it doesn't always show it on the Tivo, but you can also use the "Channel Up" button to invoke Commercial Skip. Comes in handy if you have a Universal Remote and don't want to have to dedicate a "D" Button.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ChUp is the same as the D button, and ChDn is to skip in the reverse direction.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> ChUp is the same as the D button, and ChDn is to skip in the reverse direction.


Although they may accomplish the same thing while playing a recording, they are distinct IR commands. Channel Up is OBC 30 while the D button is OBC 99.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ej42137 said:


> Although they may accomplish the same thing while playing a recording, they are distinct IR commands. Channel Up is OBC 30 while the D button is OBC 99.


This is irrelevant to Skip mode.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> This is irrelevant to Skip mode.


Thanks for clarifying what you meant; your earlier comment could be interpreted as a general statement of the equivalency of those buttons rather than applying only to their function relative to SkipMode, so it's good to hear you understand the difference.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> ChUp is the same as the D button, and ChDn is to *skip *in the reverse direction.





ej42137 said:


> Thanks for clarifying what you meant; your earlier comment could be interpreted as a general statement of the equivalency of those buttons rather than applying only to their function relative to SkipMode, so it's good to hear you understand the difference.


Try that again?


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> The only shows I have showing Skip is The Simpsons and Amazing Race. Even shows pre-20.5.6 are showing Skip.


I am getting more and more shows on my now playing list getting them, including shows I recorded last year(like Gotham). I don't know if thats a glitch, but its a glitch I won't complain about, I love the feature


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

ThAbtO said:


> ChUp is the same as the D button, and ChDn is to skip in the reverse direction.


Cool. I haven't used the various iterations of the "Peanut" remote in years in favor of my Universal Remote so some of those feature I didn't know about. Thank you! :up:


----------



## spdickey (May 19, 2014)

Skip and TiVo support added today to my TiVo Premiere.


----------

